# How many BTU's?



## fishinjoe (May 21, 2015)

I am making a stainless smoker that is 48x24x16. Is there any way of calculating how many BTU's I need for this smoker. I am going with propane and and am trying to find a burner. Also do I need HP or LP? Thanks

Joe


----------



## smokejumper (May 22, 2015)

A typical home gas oven uses up to 30,000 BTU/hr. Some go as low as 16,000 BTU/hr.

On that size smoker considering typical smoking temps, but also the ability to go higher for chicken and such, I would SWAG it at 12,000 BTU/hr.

If you plan to go no higher than about 275°F, you could use a burner of 8,000 BTU/hr.

JM2CW, YMMV

As for HP vs LP, I have no idea.


----------



## fishinjoe (May 26, 2015)

Would this burner work? http://www.homebrewing.org/High-Pressure-Cast-Iron-Burner_p_1050.html


----------



## smokejumper (May 26, 2015)

It will work, but it is 10 times more burner than you need.


----------



## fishinjoe (May 26, 2015)

I thought so but I am having a hard time finding burners. Do you know where sells them?


----------



## smokejumper (May 26, 2015)

Here you go.


----------



## fishinjoe (May 27, 2015)

Ok thanks a lot for the help.

Joe


----------



## Alex the new guy (Apr 22, 2020)

So I'm thinking about combining these to i think the pellet hopper is 36,000 that should be plenty I would think, what say you? Yes yes I know easy back oven and all that but when I have time I will still go back to actually using sticks.


----------



## pete mazz (Apr 23, 2020)

1.2 to 1.5 btu/cubic in.


----------

